# American Racer.   idenity??   maybe on Barnes White flyer



## shoe3 (Dec 8, 2015)

Found this picture in uk bike magazine.  AMERICAN RACER  He looks familiar   maybe on Barnes White Flyer or other light paint bucycle. Itenity would be cool???


----------



## boardhoarder (Dec 8, 2015)

Neat photo, Decathlete! Thank for posting. I must admit I nearly jumped out of my skin when I quickly skimmed the thread title and clicked on it...I thought I was about to see photos of an actual White Flyer. So much for speed reading.

At any rate, definitely looks like a Barnes type fork and that does like a sticker on the head tube vs. a badge...


----------



## pelletman (Dec 8, 2015)

If you blow it up it looks like a B and it looks like a Barnes so I'd say yes


----------



## shoe3 (Dec 9, 2015)

my favorite photo Eddie Bald he later sold Hudson Automobiles in Pittsburg,pa.


----------



## boardhoarder (Dec 9, 2015)

Neat image of E.B.

Thanks again for posting, Decathlete.


----------



## corbettclassics (Dec 11, 2015)

Maybe I can help clarify a little here for everyone re: "Racer identity".

That picture is "John Johnson" - and yes, he is on a Barnes White Flyer.  I have the same picture and will
dig it out of my paperwork and post a picture soon. This is probably the only pic I have of him on his Barnes.
Most pics I have of hime he is on a Stearns.

The Barnes White Flyer is a beautiful machine.  In that picture for 1896 it is all white.  Same as the picture
of Eddie Bald on his in '96 - all white with purple striping ( striping is hard to see )

By 1898 the Barnes White Flyer had the head tube and fork crown in "Royal Purple".  Rims were white with
a purple band running through the middle and also striping.

I have all sorts of pics of racers on Barnes White Flyers in my collection from 1895 to 1900.

When my Barnes White Flyer Track Racer arrives here soon, I'll post a couple of pics.  Basically, it is almost 
identical to this pic of Eddie Bald in 1896 - same size, same wheelbase, same bars etc …..

The Barnes White flyer is not an easy bike to find.  I have searched for many yrs and only located 3 so far in private
collections.  There are 2 racers and one chainless that I have been able to locate and all are white in color.

corbettclassics


----------



## shoe3 (Dec 11, 2015)

Billy. Thanks so much your best


----------



## boardhoarder (Dec 12, 2015)

corbettclassics said:


> When my Barnes White Flyer Track Racer arrives here soon, I'll post a couple of pics.




Please do! Sounds like quite a find. Can't wait to see it...


----------



## corbettclassics (Mar 11, 2016)

My "Barnes White Flyer" arrived yesterday.  Here's a quick peek at what it looks like.  I need to pull
the rims and get them in all white with the royal purple center band.  Also the fork crown and head tube
are supposed to be in Royal Purple as well.

I'll get more pics when it all comes together properly.

He had these road tires on it because he was riding it!!!!!!  The bike actually rides beautifully.

Enjoy >


----------



## boardhoarder (Mar 11, 2016)

Wow! Absolutely beautiful. My new favorite bike on the CABE.

Congrats on finally finding one...and a stunning example, at that. I remember you chimed in when I first posted my wanted thread for a 'White Flyer' and said you'd been looking for one for decades.

Can't wait to see more photos of it when you get a chance.


----------



## lgrinnings (May 28, 2019)

I know this is an older post, but I just came across this hand-tinted photo (the tinting is very faded) in my dad's collection and thought I'd share.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (May 28, 2019)

So close to Memorial Day, I prefer the last picture best; and excerpts from 4 USC §  8.
"No disrespect should be shown to the flag of the United States of America.
(d)  The flag should never be used as diapery. 
(j)  No part of the flag should ever be used as a athletic uniform". 
But then, they may have probably had different ideas way back then.


----------

